# Sibirischer Stör hat Einzug gehalten



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Ja nun wohnt ein  A.baeri hier bei uns im Teich.Klasse ein schönes Tier.Nö nicht bei mir im Teich ,sondern hinterm Haus im Naturteich 25  m x 14 m und tiefste Stelle so 1,90 m.  Grünalgen gibt es in dem Teich nicht ,gott sei dank. Stör ist ca 40 cm lang ,kommt aus einem Gartentech wo ich ihn von 4 Stück erlösen konnte.Gestern haben wir ihn eingesetzt und heute habe ich ihn schon wieder gesehen,da war die Freude gross.Er ist ans plätschern im Wasser gewöhnt ,da es dann Futter gibt,na also habe ich es mir am Rand gemütlich gemacht und auf ihn gewartet und sieh da er kommt.
muste ich unbedingt mal loswerden   :razz:  :razz:  :razz:


----------

